# Offset smoker cover or tent



## JustinLoos (Jul 30, 2020)

I have the Horizon 20” classic offset smoker. Horizon’s covers are on backorder due to COVID.  Anyone have any suggestions on a cover or even a recommendation on a canopy type cover? Thank you, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 30, 2020)

Motorcycle covers seem to work for some with other model stick burners. Some also use tarps.


----------



## D.W. (Jul 30, 2020)

If you can't get a cover I'd suggest a tarp and bungee cords until you can get the cover mfg for your smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2020)

You might wanna try a Charbroil 72” smoker cover.
I use it on my Lang, & also on My Santa Maria setup.
They last a couple of years then start to deteriorate,  so I usually buy 3 at a time.
But then mine are sitting in the Florida sun & rain all day long.





						72" HEAVY-DUTY SMOKER COVER  | Char-Broil®
					

High quality smoker cover, carefully designed for maximum protection for your smoker with special accommodation for the smokestack. Shop Char-Broil Accessories.




					www.charbroil.com
				



Al


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 30, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You might wanna try a Charbroil 72” smoker cover.
> I use it on my Lang, & also on My Santa Maria setup.
> They last a couple of years then start to deteriorate,  so I usually buy 3 at a time.
> But then mine are sitting in the Florida sun & rain all day long.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Motorcycle covers seem to work for some with other model stick burners. Some also use tarps.


Great idea. Hadn’t thought of using a motorcycle cover.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 30, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You might wanna try a Charbroil 72” smoker cover.
> I use it on my Lang, & also on My Santa Maria setup.
> They last a couple of years then start to deteriorate,  so I usually buy 3 at a time.
> But then mine are sitting in the Florida sun & rain all day long.
> ...



Nice! Looks like that would work for my new pit as well. Thanks for the idea!


----------

